# My new B. Smithi sling



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm normally over on the lizard forum but I've finally succumbed and got my first T. I've gone for a B. Smithi sling ... 










She seems to like her tyre valve cap hide. :2thumb:

I have a Dubia roach colony for my reptiles and wanted to confirm if Dubia nymphs babies are safe to leave 
in with a sling overnight? :hmm:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Panthraz said:


> I'm normally over on the lizard forum but I've finally succumbed and got my first T. I've gone for a B. Smithi sling ...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Dubia are fine. I tend to cut one in half for small slings and to offer whole babies with their heads crushed to larger slings. Nice little set up


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> Dubia are fine. I tend to cut one in half for small slings and to offer whole babies with their heads crushed to larger slings. Nice little set up



Thanks for the advice, she's due a feed tomorrow apparently so I'll try her with one then.

Also do they have a predetermined number of moults before they show colour etc? That kind of info seems very sparse.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Panthraz said:


> Thanks for the advice, she's due a feed tomorrow apparently so I'll try her with one then.
> 
> Also do they have a predetermined number of moults before they show colour etc? That kind of info seems very sparse.



No not really. But smithies take an age to mature. You'll be in it for the long haul I'm afraid if you were hoping for colours to come through soon.


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

chalky76 said:


> No not really. But smithies take an age to mature. You'll be in it for the long haul I'm afraid if you were hoping for colours to come through soon.


Yep. mines a year old and still tiny lol. If you want a brachy sling then I would say a vagans or albop ae much faster growers in my experience. Also I find pinkie maggots as opposed to crickets and dubais are better at making them grow as they're high in protein and moisture. Only thing is the fishing season is closed between march and june :devil: Smithi are bloody gorgeous tho, just take forever to grow :no1:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

chalky76 said:


> No not really. But smithies take an age to mature. You'll be in it for the long haul I'm afraid if you were hoping for colours to come through soon.


Yeah I did read they are relatively slow to mature which is no problem for me.
The only other inverts i've had any experience with has been the Dubia, which 
obviously have a set number of moults. So if someone has an L3 for example 
it's more an indication of growth as opposed to a moult countdown to adulthood?


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

Panthraz said:


> Yeah I did read they are relatively slow to mature which is no problem for me.
> The only other inverts i've had any experience with has been the Dubia, which
> obviously have a set number of moults. So if someone has an L3 for example
> it's more an indication of growth as opposed to a moult countdown to adulthood?


I think so because whereas all insects have 7 moults in their lifetime ( I know mantis do and was told all insects have the same lol) Ts don't have a set amount but obviously once they get bigger the moults are less frequent


----------



## kenber (Apr 20, 2012)

I tend to cut one in half for small slings and to offer whole babies with their heads crushed to larger slings.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

*pre-moult?*



stevemusson said:


> Yep. mines a year old and still tiny lol.


Is yours showing any colours yet?

I tried her with a Dubia nymph with head crushed but showed no interest.

I took this pic of mine to day and she has a hairy patch on her back, as oppossed to a bald spot, 
is this usual or is this a darkening indicating pre-moult?


----------



## Nai383 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love that little set up with the tyre valve cap!


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Nai383 said:


> Love that little set up with the tyre valve cap!


Thanks :no1: 

Although she's out in plain site most of the time, but figured it would help her to feel 
more secure having somewhere to retreat to should she need it.

She still hasn't eaten, which i'm guessing is even more of an indication that she is in premoult, 
i've tried her with half a mealworm, dubia roach and a small housefly I caught, but she just seems 
to turn away from them.

I've just taken this picture, the black area on her abdomen appears to be getting larger, 
is this how they look when in premoult?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> I'm normally over on the lizard forum but I've finally succumbed and got my first T. I've gone for a B. Smithi sling ...
> 
> image





Panthraz said:


> image





Panthraz said:


> image


 
Awwwww such a cute little baby spider, I've just got my first sling and she's so teeny lol


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Awwwww such a cute little baby spider, I've just got my first sling and she's so teeny lol


Thank you, it's amazing how tiny they are and yet unmistakably a T from the way they move. 
Really looking forward to being able to watch her feed. :whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Thank you, it's amazing how tiny they are and yet unmistakably a T from the way they move.
> Really looking forward to be able to watch her feed. :whistling2:


I've got a Chaco Golden Knee sling and she's 1cm in size and she's fed for me already, only got her on Friday along with a Salmon Pink juvi.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I've got a Chaco Golden Knee sling and she's 1cm in size and she's fed for me already, only got her on Friday along with a Salmon Pink juvi.


Yeah mine can't be much bigger than yours, what did you feed it?

Feel free to post a pic. :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Yeah mine can't be much bigger than yours, what did you feed it?
> 
> Feel free to post a pic. :2thumb:


Have not taken pics of the newbies yet but I will lol and I fed her a squished maggot yesterday morning and this morning it was gone, feed my juvies maggots too.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Have not taken pics of the newbies yet but I will lol and I fed her a squished maggot yesterday morning and this morning it was gone, feed my juvies maggots too.


Yeah i'm going to try some this week hopefully, although i've just checked my mealworm culture 
and the substrate is heaving with tiny little worms, so I guess they should work well. :hmm:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Thanks :no1:
> 
> Although she's out in plain site most of the time, but figured it would help her to feel
> more secure having somewhere to retreat to should she need it.
> ...


The entire abdomen will darken and go shiny when it is about to moult out. The little hairy patch is just standard.. That's its little defensive bit of itching hair which it will flick at you at some point  I've had a B.smithi for 3 years now and it's moulted twice and been on a 6 week adventure around my flat. Nice spiders for sure.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> The entire abdomen will darken and go shiny when it is about to moult out. The little hairy patch is just standard.. That's its little defensive bit of itching hair which it will flick at you at some point  I've had a B.smithi for 3 years now and it's moulted twice and been on a 6 week adventure around my flat. Nice spiders for sure.


Ok that's great to know thank you. In which case maybe the prey items i've been trying her with have been a little too large for her. 
Think i'll try her with a meal worm baby, maybe she won't run from one of those. :whistling2:

6 weeks as in escaped?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Ok that's great to know thank you. In which case maybe the prey items i've been trying her with have been a little too large for her.
> Think i'll try her with a meal worm baby, maybe she won't run from one of those. :whistling2:
> 
> *6 weeks as in escaped*?


Aye. I hadn't screwed the lid on its enclosure properly and it was gone. Found it quite by chance in my wardrobe on a pair of trousers I decided I would wear that day. I hadn't worn them for years so it was a random thought and it paid off, total winner. It was also about 6 foot off the floor so it pays to bear that in mind if they ever disappear on you. A ground dweller will not always stay at ground level when out of it's natural environment :whistling2:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

kris74 said:


> Aye. I hadn't screwed the lid on its enclosure properly and it was gone. Found it quite by chance in my wardrobe on a pair of trousers I decided I would wear that day. I hadn't worn them for years so it was a random thought and it paid off, total winner. It was also about 6 foot off the floor so it pays to bear that in mind if they ever disappear on you. A ground dweller will not always stay at ground level when out of it's natural environment :whistling2:



:lol2: I shall bear that in mind.

Just tried the mealworm baby, not interested. :banghead:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely little B. Smithi  i have one of these little beauties too and can't wait to watch him/her grow : victory:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

rach w said:


> Lovely little B. Smithi  i have one of these little beauties too and can't wait to watch him/her grow : victory:


Thank you, it's going to be nice watching their colours come through etc.
Hopefully we both have females, i'm going to refer to mine as her anyway, 
power of positive thought and all that. : victory:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Thank you, it's going to be nice watching their colours come through etc.
> Hopefully we both have females, i'm going to refer to mine as her anyway,
> power of positive thought and all that. : victory:


Yep...hope we both have famales too!  have just got a bunch of various slings coz i really want to watch them grow up. I'm really hoping all mine are girls :lol2: but I've given them a mix of names regardless to what sex they wil turn out to be


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

rach w said:


> Yep...hope we both have famales too!  have just got a bunch of various slings coz i really want to watch them grow up. I'm really hoping all mine are girls :lol2: but I've given them a mix of names regardless to what sex they wil turn out to be


Good idea with the names. : victory: I'm considering Zazzles :2thumb:

Do you keep yours in a small tub like mine or larger? I read some people use a cricket tub or similar size for slings.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Good idea with the names. : victory: I'm considering Zazzles :2thumb:
> 
> Do you keep yours in a small tub like mine or larger? I read some people use a cricket tub or similar size for slings.


Liking the name zazzles  
I'm keeping all my slings in little clip lock boxes or screw top ones....really small like the kind you use to put bits of food in the fridge...you know the type....you make a tuna sandwich but there's just enough tuna left to make another one so you stick it in a little tub that's just the right size :lol2: they all seem to be doing really well, plenty of room to explore but easy to spot them. Eating really well and seem happy enough 

Looking at you pic I'd say there was more floor space but a fair bit less height in the ones I'm using. i got rectangle ones in a pack of 3 and round ones in pack of 5 from B+M for 99p a pack : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Good idea with the names. : victory: I'm considering Zazzles :2thumb:
> 
> Do you keep yours in a small tub like mine or larger? I read some people use a cricket tub or similar size for slings.


I re-used one of the little tubs my sub adults came in for my sling, will last her a while.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, think I will put her in something a bit larger, she's always out so would be nice to give her a little room to roam. : victory:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the fantastic world of keeping t's ! And your little smithi looks very at home well done .


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> Welcome to the fantastic world of keeping t's ! And your little smithi looks very at home well done .


Thank you, i'll be much happier once she feeds though :whistling2:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Well some development tonight, still hasn't eaten anything in all this time, but she retreated into her hide and decided to moult in there this evening. 










It didn't take her very long at all. Unfortunately the abdomen part of the shed is all wrinkled up so no hints as to confirming sex yet, hopefully next time.

Looking much bigger now I think. 










She seemed to be putting each of her legs upto her mouth as if coating it with venom or saliva, is this common?

Hopefully now she well finally eat, how long is it best to leave it before I try?


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Panthraz said:


> Well some development tonight, still hasn't eaten anything in all this time, but she retreated into her hide and decided to moult in there this evening.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


She's probably grooming, wait a week or so, or until the fangs have turned black again.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Curious jay said:


> She's probably grooming, wait a week or so, or until the fangs have turned black again.


Yeah I guessed it was something like that, she looks like she's shed pretty well,
I'm very surprised at the size increase.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Re-housed her yesterday in a 2x3" RUB which seems perfect for her.










Also she has finally eaten her first meal whilst in my care, a baby mealworm. 
She even posed and, after about 30 attempts lol, I managed to get a pic in focus. :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Re-housed her yesterday in a 2x3" RUB which seems perfect for her.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Lol i have loads of fuzzy sling pics! they are so hard to photograph!!


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Lol i have loads of fuzzy sling pics! they are so hard to photograph!!


Lol tell me about it! 

I found myself using my phones camera looking through a magnifying glass to get that one! :whistling2:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Figured i'd do a little update here rather than starting a fresh post.

She is now around an inch and a half and she's currently on her back for the fifth time since I got her in April!

She showed some slight colouration after her last moult, so i'm hopeful she will show even more once she completes this moult. 
I'm saying she as i'm pretty sure I can a slit between the first set of book lungs, hopefully someone can say for sure please.



















I'll add some more once she finishes moulting, fingers crossed for some red colouration this time. : victory:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Well she's finished mouting, always fascinating to watch ...










She has started to show the orange and is well over 2 inches in length now,
can anyone confirm she is a she from my last post please? : victory:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

*I felt brave*

Got a better pic for scale today ... 










Also felt rather brave and decided to try and handle for the first time ...










Still no feedback on her gender, anyone please?
EDIT> I'm also now considering providing a water dish, should I just provide water or can I use bug gel too?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The best way to tell the sex is from the moult, you'll need to open it out so you can see the area between the top book lungs easily. Get a nice clear zoomed in pic. It only looks about 1" LS so may still be too small to sex.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

corny girl said:


> The best way to tell the sex is from the moult, you'll need to open it out so you can see the area between the top book lungs easily. Get a nice clear zoomed in pic. It only looks about 1" LS so may still be too small to sex.


Thanks for the reply, I've kept every moult and she always seems to tear that part lol, I was hoping this pic of her prior to her recent moult showed the epigastric furrow ...


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Got a better pic for scale today ...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Dont use bug gel. use a small bottle lid for water.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> Dont use bug gel. use a small bottle lid for water.


Thanks for that Bab, any idea yourself as to gender?

I always said I would only have the one, but I'm seriously considering a B. Emilia next. :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Thanks for that Bab, any idea yourself as to gender?
> 
> I always said I would only have the one, but I'm seriously considering a B. Emilia next. :whistling2:


couldnt tell ya hun, im only a newbie meself with T's 

:lol2: GET IT!!!! haha


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Panthraz said:


> Thanks for the reply, I've kept every moult and she always seems to tear that part lol, I was hoping this pic of her prior to her recent moult showed the epigastric furrow ...
> 
> image


You cannot tell from that pic im afraid. A moult skin is your best bet


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> couldnt tell ya hun, im only a newbie meself with T's
> 
> :lol2: GET IT!!!! haha


Pretty sure I will be, luckily a main dealer lives within a mile so makes them very affordable with out postage. :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> You cannot tell from that pic im afraid. A moult skin is your best bet


Feared that maybe the case, hopefully I'll be able to tell from the next one then, thanks for your reply. : victory:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

Short update, two moults later and she's doing very well and looks amazing
with her colours which are improving with each moult. 

She has also just taken her first adult cricket, see here. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> Short update, two moults later and she's doing very well and looks amazing
> with her colours which are improving with each moult.
> 
> She has also just taken her first adult cricket, see here. : victory:


Nice one!

Mine is about 4/5cm in size and has moulted twice with me so far and she's fed baby turk roaches at the moment, I have a growing colony which my Ts seem to love lol.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Mine is about 4/5cm in size and has moulted twice with me so far and she's fed baby turk roaches at the moment, I have a growing colony which my Ts seem to love lol.


 
They certainly seem to thrive on roaches, mine normally has dubias but I bought
some crickets for my leo and the noise is driving me crazy so i'm trying to feed
them off quickly lol, plus it's always good to add a little variety I guess. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> They certainly seem to thrive on roaches, mine normally has dubias but I bought
> some crickets for my leo and the noise is driving me crazy so i'm trying to feed
> them off quickly lol, plus it's always good to add a little variety I guess. : victory:


I started off with Locust and then changed to Dubias and my Ts love them but I now prefer Turks as they don't burrow down into the substrate, they'll just run round till murdered by my Ts, I often found Dubias drowned in the water dish, I bought a small box of Turks from a guy on here and now they're breeding like mad which gives me plenty of T food lol


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I started off with Locust and then changed to Dubias and my Ts love them but I now prefer Turks as they don't burrow down into the substrate, they'll just run round till murdered by my Ts, I often found Dubias drowned in the water dish, I bought a small box of Turks from a guy on here and now they're breeding like mad which gives me plenty of T food lol


I crush the heads of my dubias which slows them down considerably and then they don't burrow. : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> I crush the heads of my dubias which slows them down considerably and then they don't burrow. : victory:


Yeah I had to disable them to stop them burrowing down and hiding, Turks though just run round till eaten lol


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I had to disable them to stop them burrowing down and hiding, Turks though just run round till eaten lol


 
I'd love to try them, if only I had more space. :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> I'd love to try them, if only I had more space. :lol2:


I was sent some Dubia's from someone on here for my Ts to try, they loved them but they never really got established, I then bought a small box of Turks from someone on here and they've got established quickly and now I have a nicely growing colony.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I was sent some Dubia's from someone on here for my Ts to try, they loved them but they never really got established, I then bought a small box of Turks from someone on here and they've got established quickly and now I have a nicely growing colony.


 
I was lucky with mine and they are thriving, i've had to split the colony twice, at least they pay for themselves though lol.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Panthraz said:


> I was lucky with mine and they are thriving, i've had to split the colony twice, at least they pay for themselves though lol.


Roaches cost hardly anything to keep, a little crushed cereal or cat biscuits and some fruit/veg for moisture, mine love oranges so I always make sure I buy them lol.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought feeding oranges was a no, no? 

I was told not to feed them to my Dubias that were going to be T food :hmm:


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Roaches cost hardly anything to keep, a little crushed cereal or cat biscuits and some fruit/veg for moisture, mine love oranges so I always make sure I buy them lol.


I meant the initial lay out, but yes they are incredibly cheap to keep and very easy to establish I found.



**louise** said:


> I thought feeding oranges was a no, no?
> 
> I was told not to feed them to my Dubias that were going to be T food :hmm:


 
Really? I'd not heard of this myself, I have heard that oranges apparently can encourage breeding in roaches
but how true this is I don't know.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

in his book 'arachnomania', philippe de vosjoli recommends feeding oranges to crickets before feeding them to t's.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> in his book 'arachnomania', philippe de vosjoli recommends feeding oranges to crickets before feeding them to t's.


 
Interesting, does he state the benefits?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Panthraz said:


> Interesting, does he state the benefits?


mainly as a source of fluids in case the t doesn't drink from a dish.


----------



## Panthraz (Feb 20, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> mainly as a source of fluids in case the t doesn't drink from a dish.


That makes sense, may have to add some orange along side the carrot 
before I feed mine next.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Panthraz said:


> Really? I'd not heard of this myself, I have heard that oranges apparently can encourage breeding in roaches
> but how true this is I don't know.


It was Steve Dye that told me but tbf it could be utter rubbish :whistling2:


----------

